# External hard drive decryption



## bobj125 (Aug 3, 2012)

I used to have a vip612 dvr . Dish encrypted my external hard drive that was connected to the dvr , and i would like to watch the shows i recorded . How do decrypt this drive? where do i begin? is there a encryption key? 



Thanks


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

You can ONLY watch programs archived to the external hard drive by playing them on the receiver.

Without a VIP DVR on the same account as they were recorded, you may as well format the drive you can NEVER play the programs.

Content providers insist on encryption so no one can copy and share their programs.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

However, if you still had the 612, you could connect any other recording device including a VCR or a PC to the video out connections, play the programs while recording them to the other device, then do what you want with them.

So, I really don't see the point of the EHD demands by the content providers.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Since you cannot do it, and to even discuss how to do it would be against terms of service and possibly illegal, I can see no reason for the thread to remain open._


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Jim5506 said:


> Without a VIP DVR on the same account as they were recorded, you may as well format the drive you can NEVER play the programs.


The Hopper can play ViP 622/722/922 drives (same account).



SayWhat? said:


> However, if you still had the 612, you could connect any other recording device including a VCR or a PC to the video out connections, play the programs while recording them to the other device, then do what you want with them.
> 
> So, I really don't see the point of the EHD demands by the content providers.


Quality. Dubbing on video outputs reduces the quality of the recording. Being able to play the file on other devices gives you a higher quality playback.

It does seem unfair that DVRs leased by the satellite providers are more restricted in what can be done with the content than independently purchased devices. But it serves the satellite provider well to know that if you cancel your service and return your leased equipment your content is gone. It might encourage people to stay with their provider.


----------

